# How many computers?



## Woodbutcher

*Operating System:*  Doesn't matter

*Lightroom Version:*  Lightroom CC
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem:

Just wondering if anybody has seen how many computers we can run the new Lightroom CC product on.  I'm assuming Classic CC is like before, two computers.  But with the CC version they say "Lightroom everywhere".  I have more than two computers and that could be a plus having it on more than two computers.*


----------



## Woodbutcher

And I answered that one myself.  Still only two computers.  I don't know if that is a limitation of the Adobe CC app or the Lightroom CC app, but I was told I needed to log out of one of the other computers to continue.


----------



## Wernfried

It is limited to two computers, see Lightroom CC Learn & Support



> You can install Lightroom CC and other Creative Cloud apps on up to two computers. If you want to install it on a third computer, you'll need to deactivate it on one of your previous machines.



And I agree with you, this is quite contradicting to their slogan "Lightroom everywhere".


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Agreed, but understandable. If they didn't do that, then a 1000 persons organisation could manage their entire photography workflow with a single Adobe CC license and all login with the same Adobe ID.


----------



## Wernfried

I am not asking for 1000 computers - but maybe 3-5 installations seems to be reasonable nowadays. 2 is very low and I would feel ashamed calling it "everywhere".


----------



## Johan Elzenga

I think they mean all your devices, like your phone, your tablet, your Apple Tv, etc. Most individuals do not use more than two computers privately, so while 2 computers is indeed low, 5 computers sounds like you want to use one AdobeID with the whole family.


----------



## Wernfried

Look at the Lightroom CC advertisement:





Adobe himself shows three devices (which in fact is not possible). Permitting only two installations is ridiculous.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Wernfried said:


> Look at the Lightroom CC advertisement:
> 
> View attachment 9958
> 
> Adobe himself shows three devices (which in fact is not possible). Permitting only two installations is ridiculous.



The three devices Adobe shows are definitely possible. Mobile devices do not count as computers. I have Lightroom CC on my iMac, my MacBook Pro, two iPads and an iPhone. And then there is Lightroom CC web that makes it available to me on any other computer in the world that has an internet connection...


----------



## Wernfried

JohanElzenga said:


> The three devices Adobe shows are definitely possible. Mobile devices do not count as computers. I have Lightroom CC on my iMac, my MacBook Pro, two iPads and an iPhone. And then there is Lightroom CC web that makes it available to me on any other computer in the world that has an internet connection...



In this case I have to withdraw all my criticism. More than two "computers" is rather unlikely. But you must admit, the statements from Adobe might be misleading.

Where does Adobe make the cut over? Is a Microsoft Surface still a free "mobile device" or already a "computer"? I think nowadays there is a smooth transition.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Wernfried said:


> In this case I have to withdraw all my criticism. More than two "computers" is rather unlikely. But you must admit, the statements from Adobe might be misleading.
> 
> Where does Adobe make the cut over? Is a Microsoft Surface still a free "mobile device" or already a "computer"? I think nowadays there is a smooth transition.



It's pretty easy. Even though they are all called 'Lightroom CC', there is a clear difference between Lightroom CC for Desktop computers (Mac or Windows), Lightroom CC for iOS, Lightroom CC for Android, Lightroom CC for Apple TV, and Lightroom CC on the web. The two computers installation applies to Lightroom CC for desktop computers only, so yes, the Microsoft Surface counts as one because it runs on Windows.


----------



## Woodbutcher

I have a desktop, laptop and a work laptop.  On the work laptop I'm allowed to install personal software and I have run some office photo challenges.  So it would be nice to use it on that third machine.  However, I can just haul my personal laptop in also.  I could go to the web if I really needed too.  I understand why the Classic CC is limited, but would have expected the cloud to be more flexible.  Maybe a concurrent check, like you login each time you use it and that limits usage to two simultaneous.  I may hit their feedback site with that.


----------



## clee01l

JohanElzenga said:


> 5 computers sounds like you want to use one AdobeID with the whole family.


I don't think that is unreasonable.  If the idea is to share your photos on the cloud, then getting the whole families photos in one LRCC is not unrealistic.  As for my family of two (me and my wife) I have two Macs, She has one Windows laptop,  I have a Windows Virtual machine on my Mac.  I can install my license on the two Macs but not on the Windows Virtual Machine even though I am the owner and user of the two pieces of hardware.  I would like to get my wife a PSCC license And LR subscription would be a way  to do that.  However. even if she gets that second license in the house, the  Lightroom Cloud is not going to manage her inventory and my inventory together.  I don't know how Adobe prices site licenses for companies, but a 3-5 site licenses for families and small shops could be useful IF they could be combined under one Lightroom Cloud repository.   Then Lightroom Everywhere could truly exist.


----------

